# Boater Fatality on the Colorado River in Grand Canyon National Park-June 2021



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

*News Release Date:* June 15, 2021
*Contact:* Joelle Baird, 928-606-3154



*GRAND CANYON, Ariz. – *On Monday, June 14 at approximately 10 a.m., Grand Canyon National Park was alerted to a personal locator beacon activation from a non-commercial river trip near Hance Rapid on the Colorado River. The Grand Canyon Regional Communications Center then received a report that CPR was in progress.

James Crocker, 63, of Lakewood, Colorado, entered the river at the top of Hance Rapid, Colorado River mile 77. Members of the group pulled him out of the water, noted he was unresponsive, and began CPR. Park rangers were flown into the location with the park helicopter and all resuscitation efforts were unsuccessful. Crocker was on day six of a multi-day private boating trip.

An investigation into the incident is being conducted by the National Park Service and the Coconino County Medical Examiner. No further information is available at this time.

-NPS-

June 2021: Boater Fatality on the Colorado River in Grand Canyon National Park - Grand Canyon National Park (U.S. National Park Service)


RIP


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

That’s such a shame. Would it be safe to presume he might have gotten recirculated and drowned? Something I don’t understand is why more of us duffers don’t wear something like the NRS Zephyr inflatable pfd. That’s a part of my big-water setup. With an NRS guides pfd (22# flotation) and the Zephyr (26# flotation) you’re in the range of 48# flotation.
It’s something I’d recommend, it’s not a nuisance to wear at all.


----------



## BradBeniger (Mar 16, 2021)

That is awful news. Prayers go out to the members of his party and the family.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Wallrat said:


> That’s such a shame. Would it be safe to presume he might have gotten recirculated and drowned? Something I don’t understand is why more of us duffers don’t wear something like the NRS Zephyr inflatable pfd. That’s a part of my big-water setup. With an NRS guides pfd (22# flotation) and the Zephyr (26# flotation) you’re in the range of 48# flotation.
> It’s something I’d recommend, it’s not a nuisance to wear at all.


Have you practiced using the zyphyr in a swim? How hard is it to deploy and put over your head while getting thrashed in a rapid? Does it easily go over you primary PFD? I like the idea but I'm curious if it's actually practical.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I’ve never had to use it, thus far. I wear it in front, and the plan is to hug it like a teddy bear, not try to slip it over my head. That seems too problematic while wearing another pfd. Like a spare parachute, it’s a backup for an emergency pounding. 
It seems like it couldn’t hurt, and might save some lives.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Wallrat said:


> That’s such a shame. Would it be safe to presume he might have gotten recirculated and drowned? Something I don’t understand is why more of us duffers don’t wear something like the NRS Zephyr inflatable pfd. That’s a part of my big-water setup. With an NRS guides pfd (22# flotation) and the Zephyr (26# flotation) you’re in the range of 48# flotation.
> It’s something I’d recommend, it’s not a nuisance to wear at all.


If a hydraulic is weakest on the bottom and potentially sides, wouldn't a higher flotation PFD keep you in the recirc rather than flushing you down and out?

Condolences to the victim and the survivors.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's not get sidetracked. Condolences to the deceased's loved ones.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Trying to figure out better ways to save lives, that’s not really getting sidetracked.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, it is. Start your own thread.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Unless the original poster has a personal connection to the group or deceased, I see nothing wrong with reading a news posting and critiquing the situation for everyone to learn. In fact, if you wanted a condolences thread, maybe start that one. Seemed like he/she was posting a news article for awareness. Maybe I'm wrong. Seems like when our group has a connection to someone, their name is in the title or when you click on it there's a backstory on the deceased.

Now, might be a little early to Monday morning what happened before anyone knows what happened. But when the events leading to the death come out, I'd would like to learn others' takes and how to prevent and rescue in similar events in my future.

If you knew the deceased, my condolences. Sucks but if there wasn't some form of risk, a lot of us probably wouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Conundrum said:


> Now, might be a little early to Monday morning what happened before anyone knows what happened.


At least you got this part right.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

tBatt said:


> If a hydraulic is weakest on the bottom and potentially sides, wouldn't a higher flotation PFD keep you in the recirc rather than flushing you down and out?
> 
> 
> [I]Junk Show Tours[/I] said:
> ...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

This is terrible news, condolences to the family. Hance IMHO is my personal worst rapid in GC, seen so many things go wrong in there when the boatman was doing everything right.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah I just hate this kind of news from the river. Sorry for everyone. For educations sake what features are there at hence that are so bad? I ve never been the grand d canyon but see to many of these reports. My condolences to the family and my questions are with respect to all I hooe.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Well, it's just a SOB, easier at higher flows, your entrance options are few, and there's a shitpot of rocks all thru it.. Having a clean run there is more a matter of luck than skill, especially at lower flows


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Or....the deceased may have had a medical incident (stroke, MI, etc.) prior to entering the rapid
May be similar to Bert Loper's last run....
All speculation at this point in time
Waiting for the final investigation report and thinking of the family and friends


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a friend who's had a heart attack he's doing a commercial trip this fall. His doctor is not happy with him and has told him about a cold water stress heart condition event. How do you see that coming if your un knowing of the condition. Super sad and I hope he didn't suffer.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I have a friend who's had a heart attack he's doing a commercial trip this fall. His doctor is not happy with him and has told him about a cold water stress heart condition event. How do you see that coming if your un knowing of the condition. Super sad and I hope he didn't suffer.


I guess you don't ever know, even when you are super healthy or not
As much as your friend wants to participate in the upcoming trip, an emergent situation puts everyone at risk, especially in a remote location....wishing him continued good recovery


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Pinchecharlie said:


> For educations sake what features are there at hence that are so bad?


Very long, nasty recirculating pour-over splitting the entry tongue, very rocky, did I mention long?, requires a tight line to stay out of the land of giants, long...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Of the 10 times that I have stood on the right bank looking down on that miserable SOB, I never really had a plan A, because I never really saw a way through it. It's one of very few rapids in Grand Canyon that you actually need to be able to maneuver in, most rapids your entry determines the outcome, not so in hance


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

gnarsify said:


> Have you practiced using the zyphyr in a swim? How hard is it to deploy and put over your head while getting thrashed in a rapid? Does it easily go over you primary PFD? I like the idea but I'm curious if it's actually practical.





Wallrat said:


> I’ve never had to use it, thus far. I wear it in front, and the plan is to hug it like a teddy bear, not try to slip it over my head. That seems too problematic while wearing another pfd. Like a spare parachute, it’s a backup for an emergency pounding.
> It seems like it couldn’t hurt, and might save some lives.


It could indeed hurt. Without testing it before hand have you given any thought as to how it may inhibit your ability to swim and self rescue? How about being pulled back into a raft with a big balloon in front of you. Being sucked under a raft and trying to move back out from under it? Swimming to shore?


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

dsrtrat said:


> It could indeed hurt. Without testing it before hand have you given any thought as to how it may inhibit your ability to swim and self rescue? How about being pulled back into a raft with a big balloon in front of you. Being sucked under a raft and trying to move back out from under it? Swimming to shore?


I'm with you here... using safety and rescue equipment in ways outside of their intended use would freak me out a bit.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Conundrum said:


> Unless the original poster has a personal connection to the group or deceased, I see nothing wrong with reading a news posting and critiquing the situation for everyone to learn. In fact, if you wanted a condolences thread, maybe start that one. Seemed like he/she was posting a news article for awareness. Maybe I'm wrong. Seems like when our group has a connection to someone, their name is in the title or when you click on it there's a backstory on the deceased.
> 
> Now, might be a little early to Monday morning what happened before anyone knows what happened. But when the events leading to the death come out, I'd would like to learn others' takes and how to prevent and rescue in similar events in my future.
> 
> If you knew the deceased, my condolences. Sucks but if there wasn't some form of risk, a lot of us probably wouldn't enjoy he point of a thread on an accident is to keep your fellow boatmen aware that it could have been any one of us in that position, and to discuss how to avoid it happening again. A fatality is no small matter for anyone involved, and I certainly didn’t intend any disrespect to anyone involved. The victim was my age, and I’ll be going through Hance next Spring. I wanted to toss around an idea to keep people safer.





dsrtrat said:


> It could indeed hurt. Without testing it before hand have you given any thought as to how it may inhibit your ability to swim and self rescue? How about being pulled back into a raft with a big balloon in front of you. Being sucked under a raft and trying to move back out from under it? Swimming to shore?


 Yes, I’ve considered everything you mentioned, and decided it’s worth having for certain rivers, at certain flows.
I’m sure a lot of people here have been churned much worse than I have...for the meager amount of time it’s happened to me, the most memorable part is the feeling of helplessness, and an incredible need to get to the surface for air. Everything else was completely unimportant. There was a video posted here recently that had a guy on the Westy who was submerged for 30 seconds. That must have felt like an eternity.
I have trouble seeing how an extra 26# of flotation can hurt. It’s in a little sort of fannypack, so you can always unclick the belt and ditch it. Again, I only brought it up to throw out an idea to keep us all safer. Do with it what you want.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Sounds like the recirculating hole (Emilio's Hole) was a factor. Let's keep the speculation and armchair quarterbacking at a minimum. Again, condolences to family and friends of the deceased.



> One person died on a private rafting trip through the Grand Canyon, officials with the national park announced Tuesday.
> James Crocker, 63, of Lakewood, Colorado, died Monday after he fell out of a boat as his group was running Hance Rapid at about river mile 77. The incident occurred on the sixth day of the voyage after the trip launched from Lees Ferry in several non-motorized boats on June 9.
> Although the incident is still under investigation, national park spokesperson Joelle Baird said they believe the boat Crocker was riding entered a large hole near the top of the Hance Rapid, and that although the boat did not flip, Crocker ended up in the water.
> 
> ...


https://azdailysun.com/news/local/colorado-man-dies-on-private-rafting-trip-down-grand-canyon


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Condolences to Mr. Cocker's family and friends. Also condolences to the river group. May the rest of the journey be uneventful and healing.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

MNichols said:


> Of the 10 times that I have stood on the right bank looking down on that miserable SOB, I never really had a plan A, because I never really saw a way through it. It's one of very few rapids in Grand Canyon that you actually need to be able to maneuver in, most rapids your entry determines the outcome, not so in hance


+1 on this


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

condolences to mr. crocker's family - and his crew


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I've run it 6 times now... most of my runs were relatively clean and all were incident free for the whole trip luckily. My worst run down it was last November in my Dory where I hit waves some of hte waves at the edge of "the Land of Giants" sideways. I ran down the right side on my second trip and that was definitely interesting but it came out allright. I've never had a problem staying away from Emilio's but I know that it has been a contributing factor to many bad runs. Its definitely way bigger then it seems from the scout position.

Most of the rapids in the Grand are relatively straightforward and just take setting up in the right place at the top of the rapid and making sure you tee up to the waves. A few take a small move or needing to break through a lateral or miss a rock...but unless you are completely off line they are generally low consequence. Hance is definitely the exception to this...at least since the canyon on the river left side flashed a while back, the stuff at the top on the left side isn't a great option even though I've seen some people bang down it. There are bunch of large features that most don't wanna hit towards the middle and bottom in the center of the rapid. This means you gotta start right or right of center and then move left. Luckily there is a pile of rocks in the center of the rapid at the top that creates an eddy that people call the "Duck Pond" and you can use that to slow down and make the move. There is a tongue of water between Emilio's and that rock pile and you just gotta time it well starting your momentum towards the left. Not always easy to keep your ferry angle though and definitely some sleeper rocks in the water below the eddy. If you keep going left from there...you miss all the big stuff at the bottom. I've found even if you blow your ferry angle and don't get as far left as you want, you still get left of the REALLY big stuff. 

The last time I ran it (a few weeks ago actually... late May) I basically pulled in behind the duck pond but went straight from there and hit two large waves in the middle of the rapid and then went right through the center of the big crashing wave at the bottom. I found this much better then hitting things sideways. One guy tried to do the right run all the way through and ended up hitting a couple of a very large holes but in the end came through allright. One guy banged down the far left side without consequence...didn't look particularly smooth or fun though. Everyone else did the full duck pond and keep going left move.

All that said...if you have an incident in this rapid... its gonna be a long bumpy ride. My brother flipped his IK in Emilio's the last time he ran down and ended up swimming the whole rapid. He's a young and very fit guy and got through it without injury... but I bet it was pretty stout. Definitely some big stuff to hit in center and center right in the middle bottom. Like many big rapids... it usually feels pretty underwhelming and easy when you run it correctly... but when something goes wrong...it becomes very evident that it is a rapid to be respected. 

Full respect to the family and friends, and especially the trip participants, of Mr. Crocker. There are worse places I could think of to go out... but its still super sad when something like this happens.


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

The worst rapid on the GC IMO, a long swim and if you make it through you got son of Hance. I've seen some bad swims in Hance since it changed.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Sincere condolences to family and friends of the victim. Never run GC but I have seen a couple really nasty swims and a pin there from shore. Hance sure is an ugly bastard post left-side blockage. Super sad all around. Hope the survivors are coping OK. I can’t imagine (sadly, I bet some of you can) what the rest of the float out was like for this crew.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

We went through just days before, while incident free none of us made it all the way into the duck pond, but had successful runs. My take on Grand Canyon rapids is any of the ones you need to do a down stream ferry for are super high risk, Hance being one. Ferry goes well, no problem. I got knocked off by a wave and nailed the right hole on Crystal and took a swim. The down stream ferry is a unique and extremely hazardous move on the grand. I would choose busting the key wave head on below the Ledge Hole on Lava all day long.


----------



## raft80526 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wallrat said:


> That’s such a shame. Would it be safe to presume he might have gotten recirculated and drowned? Something I don’t understand is why more of us duffers don’t wear something like the NRS Zephyr inflatable pfd. That’s a part of my big-water setup. With an NRS guides pfd (22# flotation) and the Zephyr (26# flotation) you’re in the range of 48# flotation.
> It’s something I’d recommend, it’s not a nuisance to wear at all.





Wallrat said:


> That’s such a shame. Would it be safe to presume he might have gotten recirculated and drowned? Something I don’t understand is why more of us duffers don’t wear something like the NRS Zephyr inflatable pfd. That’s a part of my big-water setup. With an NRS guides pfd (22# flotation) and the Zephyr (26# flotation) you’re in the range of 48# flotation.
> It’s something I’d recommend, it’s not a nuisance to wear at all.


This ol' duffer is all over that suggestion. Got an October GC permit and had been considering getting a new "shit-ton of flotation" PFD, but I'll IM you for details.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

raft80526 said:


> This ol' duffer is all over that suggestion. Got an October GC permit and had been considering getting a new "shit-ton of flotation" PFD, but I'll IM you for details.


I've been happy with my NRS Big Water Guide. 

I have an Astral Green Jacket (old) that I really love. I got the NRS for a Canyon trip. It's not as feature-rich, but it's become way more comfortable. I fabricated some crotch straps for the really big water days. I can't use the tow tether from a raft, but having a rescue vest might come in handy, so I carry it in the gear pile as a spare. 

October is a GREAT time to be down there. You're going to have a great trip.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

In my opinion using a zephyr in a big water situation is asking for trouble. If you were getting thrashed around in a hole and deployed that thing it could end up wrapped around your neck strangling you to death before you end up flushing out of the hole. A high flotation PFD with 22 pounds should be more than adequate but if you are really looking to add more there is a kayak rash guard that has an additional amount of flotation built into it that you could also safely wear under your PFD.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

mkashzg said:


> In my opinion using a zephyr in a big water situation is asking for trouble. If you were getting thrashed around in a hole and deployed that thing it could end up wrapped around your neck strangling you to death before you end up flushing out of the hole. A high flotation PFD with 22 pounds should be more than adequate but if you are really looking to add more there is a kayak rash guard that has an additional amount of flotation built into it that you could also safely wear under your PFD.


The idea is to hold on to it like your life depends on it. It very well may. If you’re getting thrashed in some hole, you’re already in trouble. And of course if it’s something you think you’re going to wash out of, you wouldn’t _have _to deploy it. I’m looking at it as a oh-shit-I’m-really-in-trouble-here last ditch option. At that point, why not?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Bad news is...big water often spits you out the bottom not the top. Now I've never been stuck in a giant hole (small hole once) but...I've been held down bad in real big Hawaiian waves. I took a two wave hold down at Waimea that was awful and there was no going up only out the bottom. You hear kayakers say they try and go deeper. In the ocean you try (try) to relax and ball up and hope you roll out under it. I'd think that would be a great last resort but maybe more from a flush drowning . You know ?? Let's hope we never find out. Your boy Tyler got stuck in hospital hole on the lochsa and said he had to go deep to get out? Plus your little cat will just submarine the ledge hole and you'll pop right out in time for the kahuna!! I had a two breath scuba bottle in the 90's after a horrific Wipeout in Australia. The only time I tried to use it I was getting so rag dolled and I was scorpioned (hurt bad) I couldn't even get to it. Surfers now in giant waves have vests that have co2 cartridges like a bb gun and they blow up? Just don't go into those big ass holes!!!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Bad news is...big water often spits you out the bottom not the top. Now I've never been stuck in a giant hole (small hole once) but...I've been held down bad in real big Hawaiian waves. I took a two wave hold down at Waimea that was awful and there was no going up only out the bottom. You hear kayakers say they try and go deeper. In the ocean you try (try) to relax and ball up and hope you roll out under it. I'd think that would be a great last resort but maybe more from a flush drowning . You know ?? Let's hope we never find out. Your boy Tyler got stuck in hospital hole on the lochsa and said he had to go deep to get out? Plus your little cat will just submarine the ledge hole and you'll pop right out in time for the kahuna!! I had a two breath scuba bottle in the 90's after a horrific Wipeout in Australia. The only time I tried to use it I was getting so rag dolled and I was scorpioned (hurt bad) I couldn't even get to it. Surfers now in giant waves have vests that have co2 cartridges like a bb gun and they blow up? Just don't go into those big ass holes!!!


I understand that about washing out from deep. Apparently the surfers have made the same conclusions I did. It’s a nice option to have. 
So here I am, getting drowned, stuffed into this gnarly assed hole, and things are starting to go black: nope! Don’t want to pull that ripcord and get 26# more flotation! I might get hurt!

Think about that.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Just sayn it might keep you in there? But yeah if your blacking out what's to lose. Hell iam such a scardy cat mine would go off in the boat at the entrance. I've been pinned to the bottom before by what felt like a trucks weight and could see guys above on the surface and had to just patiently wait. That sucks too. We used to do the run on the bottom with big rocks thing to train for holding our breath. Many times I've hit so hard I had the breath knocked out of me . At those times you wonder if it might be to big to go out again for next time lol.i have a pic I'll show you some time of me on a 30 foot wave! Helps to be 20!!!


----------

